# If horses could talk... and mouth off.



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

If horses could talk... and mouth off.​
Welcome to "If horses could talk... and mouth off," a personal journal about me, my experiences with training horses, owning a stallion, and working as an assistant trainer/instructor in a major show/training barn. 

Anyone is welcome to take a gander and hopefully gain some positive feedback into their own lives and experiences with horses.  

These journal enteries will be presented in pink'n'lime as those are my two fave colors.

So my last experience was a silly one, and a great opener to this journal. I was in Spiders stall the other day, noticing how much splintering there was behind the front wooden boards that make up his stall door. Normally I wouldn't have cared, but unfortunately I noticed quite a lot of black hairs sticking out of the splintering, and when I turned around there was spider standing with his head down, and a long scratch above his right eyebrow. I immediately face-palmed and even told him, "You had to go and rub on the splintering, didn't you?" But of course I got no response, just a horse that wanted the "owie" to go away. So after I put some "blue goo" on his wound and generally rolled my eyes at his silliness while doing so, I went to work on brainstorming how I was going to deal with the splintered wood.I knew that given the chance Spider would rub his head again, and I didnt want to risk another injury or have him rub off his lovely forelock, so I started ducktaping the splinters down (for lack of anything better to do), when my silly pony comes up and tries to peel them off. I shoe him away and continue my work when he waddles back and starts to play with my hair. This annoys me so I shoe him away again, this time with more force behind my language. He stays away for a good 5 minutes before he waddles back again... this time he just stands reaaaaaaally close to my face. So there I was, ducktaping the splinters when I feel this sudden and repetitive hot breeze hit the back of my face. I turn slightly around and BAM! there he was half an inch from my face. This time I kick at him, and he jumps to the other end of the stall. Finally when Im done ducttaping I realize it was probably rather stupid to ducttape the wood since I didnt know whether or not the adhesive could be dangerous if Spides peeled it off. So off it came! I spent the next 5 minutes peeling it all off while Spider stood there looking at me like I was an idiot. yeah he got the last laugh...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

WHOOOAH there I cant even read that lime- talk about burning my eyes!


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

I Like it.  

Hot green, like the fire in my soul. (Totally just made that up.)


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

;-) I play this game all the time, when I'm riding my horse I always talk for them lol Like when a horse I was riding kept speeding up on the way home and I had to take her past our driveway I talked for her with "ah hello, your going to pass up our turn, what the heck, is this lady crazy doesn't she know she lives here, I'm a horse and I know more then she does" I had my friend cracking up. I spend most of my time talking for or imagining what they are thinking. ;-)


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 5, 2012)

Totally. I always talk to my stud, mostly unconsciously, but deep down inside I imagine he can understand me and just _chooses_ to not respond. As if i'm not worth the effort.


----------

